# One of the baby hummers has fledged



## GAJoe (Jul 3, 2017)

We were lucky to get to see the remaining baby before it left also. My research said they don't stay in the nest a full three weeks. That's growing fast. Amazing how mother nature puts on the breaks.
Mom was keeping a close eye on us from a distance. She wouldn't come over for a family portrait.


----------



## GLS (Jul 3, 2017)

Remarkable photos of a remarkable bird.  Hummers are mainly birds of forest edges.  Unfortunately, I live in an old residential neighborhood away from the woods. I usually don't start seeing them regularly in my plants and feeders until mid-July which is coincidental to the fledged birds spreading out.  Gil


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2017)

Very cool captures.


----------



## GAJoe (Jul 3, 2017)

thanks guys!
Yes they are amazing little birds.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice captures!  Interesting little guys!


----------



## GAJoe (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 6, 2017)

wow very cool


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2017)

great pics...


----------



## GAJoe (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2017)

Very cool!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

